# IOM Cleminson Coach Available



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to announce that the directions are just about complete and the coach is available to reserve. here are some updated photos and details.














































Thats annoying

Lets try this



or this
Direct Link[/b]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, is this a kit? Guess I missed any previous postings about it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Yes it is a kit. It is all the wood, wheels, truck parts, hardware and decals. 

Will be a total of different cars. This is the 1st class, then the 3rd class and finally a combination with the guards compartment.


----------

